# Sphynx Kitten



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Not my cat but I thought I would share some photos I took for a lady I met at last weekends cat show.

This is Angel , I think she's only 14 / 15 weeks old.










When I first saw her I thought , "OMG what is that" 
I looked in amazement, I had never seen a Sphynx in the flesh. I first thought it looked like a baby E.T .
I jumped at the chance to take some photos of her in her pen. I was also allowed to give her a stroke, she feels like a little peach. I think she's very beautiful, love her big eyes and little old lady wrinkles. I can also see the practicalities of owning a Sphynx , no cat hair, no cling-ons :lol: 
If you want to see her site checkout www.skyota.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

This is no disrespect to anyone who owns one but they scare the living crap outta me


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Jem said:


> This is no disrespect to anyone who owns one but they scare the living crap outta me


Know what you mean, the first photo is scary. Tho I think they have grown on me now, I actually like them , very cute.


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

aww its cute  in a wierd way? 
its paws are so odd that i actualy love it? lol.

How come they are bald then? i know it is how they are ment to be and have been for many many many years but how did it happen?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*No disrespect to anyone, but it looks like an alien...not my cup of tea at all...
But great pictures.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Jem said:


> This is no disrespect to anyone who owns one but they scare the living crap outta me


lol...love it....:lol::lol::lol:
That is one ugly cat, sorry. :yikes:


----------



## Breeze (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually really like these!!!

You know when something is so ugly it becomes cute again? Like Pugs.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My friend has two and even if you think they are hideous (Im wierd, I find ugly pets cute!) their personalities win you over. They are like little dogs, always following you around, must investigate whatever you are doing, love their cuddles and absolutley fearless. Whenever my mate puppy sits the sphynx are the only ones that show their faces, then they just want to play with the dogs!!


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Cracking photos, what camera/lens combo was used? 

Not sure what to make of the cat though. Reminds me of a Friends episode where they think it looks like a snake.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Really fab photos :thumbup1: The kittens owner must be over the moon with those.

I don't think sphynx are ugly at all, they have wonderful characterful little faces. They feel gorgeous too. I love their furrowed brows like they have loads on their mind


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow what a gorgeous cat :001_wub: So cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are great pictures, i would love a close up of my cat like that, but by the time i get the camera ready she has gone, my camera is soooooooooo slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww,....


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheers for the comments everyone, seems like its a love or hate breed.
Photos taken with a Nikon SLR and 50mm 2.8 lens.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photos Matt but I am sorry I can't take those cats seriously - I prefer mine with fur!!


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

The fourth photo is hilarious!!! I love these cats, they're fantastic! My fiance thinks the opposite though  Brilliant pictures and great cats!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

Jem said:


> This is no disrespect to anyone who owns one but they scare the living crap outta me


totally agree sorry gives me the shudders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

these are great photos  I like them they are cute but their paws do look odd. I could learn to love them


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Fab photos Matt but I am sorry I can't take those cats seriously - I prefer mine with fur!!


lol...me too but they are great pics though. :thumbup:


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

oh gosh she is stunning! and your photos are amazing
you really are feeding my obsession, i don't know how much longer i can cope without having one of these beautiful cats!

you've done this gorgeous little lady proud with these photos, you really have..


----------



## kateryna (Jan 25, 2009)

o its absolutely sweet, lovely and soft
I so want one, just can see it getting on so well with my persian:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! what fantastic photos! I think they are cute & agree with the Pug phrase someone else used. Yes their paws do look kinda strange don't they

I am sure the owners was over the moon with the photos know I would have been & thank you for sharing


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures Matt but not for me - she looks like a little alien way too creepy! Each to their own though.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

cracking photos - but really not my type of cat - only just getting used to the devon rex! Very intreguing though


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Im not a massive fan of the paler ones but some of the dark coloured ones are quite nice, I think its because their baldness isn't as blatant. 

I stewarded them at a show once and was most surprised to find they had prickly feet.My youngest think they are great, the first time he saw one he said "look Mum there is a cat with no clothes on"lol. Hubby has threatened to divorce me if i ever get one, he said the amount of money that I pay for cats he expects them to have fur lol!

Izzie


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments everyone, think this has been one of my more popular thread even tho Sphynx cats are not everyone's cup of tea. 

Izzie I agree I also like the the dark colours Sphynx , at the show I saw a blue Sphynx.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

MattDe said:


> Thanks again for the comments everyone, think this has been one of my more popular thread even tho Sphynx cats are not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> Izzie I agree I also like the the dark colours Sphynx , at the show I saw a blue Sphynx.


Ooh I would like a blue lol, I love blue in any breed which doesn't really explain why I have three red boys:yikes:

Izzie


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

oh wow !!! 
i love these cats ....bootiful pics by the way


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad you like them


----------

